# My Daughter in Aphganistan



## V-Bottom

Flying in Aug 10th for a break! Bless them all 118th MP Brigade


----------



## tec

Tell her we all appreciate her service to our country. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## Tucsonred

Yes, please tell her thank you very much!!


----------



## V-Bottom

Now it's Labor Day darnit.... be nice if she was here on 19 Sept. to attend the Dickinson Tournament. Will pass on the thank-u's. She said the FOB was quiet the night of the 4th, but THEY did manage to shoot up some flares to amuse themselves tho!


----------



## RogerB

tell for me - welcome home from an old Viet Nam vet.


----------



## V-Bottom

OK.....68-69' USMC


----------



## RiverRat1962

Pass along my thanks! I know how you feel. My eldest daughter did two tours in Iraq USMC.

She was sure glad to get home! I was too!!



















Home from Iraq 2007 (Not supposed to smile in uniform, But Daddy always gets a smile!)


----------



## V-Bottom

Tell her thanx from an ole' jarhead!!

Lanier, Danielle
118th MP Co. (ABN)
FOB Airborne 
APO AE 09354

Birthday this month and she'll be here in Mid. sept. now. Dates got moved darnit. Any "bennie box" sent to her will be appreciated. Ed and Denise


----------

